# Aramaic: אֲרַעא מִנָּךְ



## flockhat

Hi guys,

Daniel 2:39 וּבָתְרָךְ תְּקוּם מַלְכוּ אָחֳרִי אֲרַעא מִנָּךְ וּמַלְכוּ תליתיא [תְלִיתָאָה] אָחֳרִי דִּי נְחָשָׁא דִּי תִשְׁלַט בְּכָל אַרְעָא.

Here how come the word ארעא is being translated as "lower"?

אָחֳרִי אֲרַעא מִנָּךְ another one lower than you

Isn't ארעא a noun? How can it be turned into an adjective? And if it is an adjective, why is it in the emphatic state?

Thanks again


----------



## Glasguensis

Please explain the source of your translation.


----------



## Abaye

flockhat said:


> Isn't ארעא a noun? How can it be turned into an adjective? And if it is an adjective, why is it in the emphatic state?



Please take a look at a dictionary for ארע (the Qere of Ketiv ארעא), for example Jastrow:


> *אַרַע* _land_, v. אַרְעָא.—אַרַע _nether-, beneath_, v. אַרְעָאָה.
> ...
> *אַרְעָאָה*, *אַרְעָיָיה* m.  (preced.) _earth-ward, that which, he who, is below, nethermost_.



More (in Hebrew) here: תנ"ך - מקראות גדולות הכתר - דניאל פרק ב פסוק לט


----------



## Ali Smith

Here ארעא is a noun used as an adjective and therefore uninflected for number or gender..


----------



## zj73

Ali Smith said:


> Here ארעא is a noun used as an adjective and therefore uninflected for number or gender..


That sounds really weird. It's probably just a locative alif at the end.


----------



## Ali Smith

You're right. Gesenius construes this as an adverbial rather than adjectival use of ארעא. The final א in אַ֫רְעָא is directive and enclitic and therefore does not bear the stress.


----------

